
Dow futures drop 1k points as Trump speech disappoints investors - ceohockey60
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/11/futures-are-steady-wednesday-night-after-dow-closes-in-bear-market-traders-await-trump.html
======
Gibbon1
The administration could reassure investors by showing Trump wearing a ballgag
while a secret service agent smashes his smart phone with a hammer.

~~~
sigmaprimus
Truth is even if the Dow is at 23000 it's still up 30% from where it was in
November 2016.

What would help, although it would probably cause Trump to lose the
election...would be if he was to reduce or remove sanctions against Russia in
exchange for them reducing oil production in accordance with OPECs wishes.
That would allow the Saudis and UAE to turn down the taps, oil prices would
recover and the banks wouldn't be facing loan defaults from US shale
companies.

Of course that would never happen, at least not before November and by then
the Wuhan fever will be even worse, pretty much a perfect one two punch on the
markets.

